# Thorogood boots?



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the brand? Or any advice on sizing? Do they run narrow, wide, short, long? Etc...


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate them. They run small and narrow imo. Tried to do the right thing and bought them and they tore up my feet. 
Get a pair of Red Wings.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

markbrady said:


> I hate them. They run small and narrow imo. Tried to do the right thing and bought them and they tore up my feet.
> Get a pair of Red Wings.


Whats your normal size for boots? Favorite pair of redwings?


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

Red wings 606 although I also have 1206 which are still made in the USA but with some foreign materials


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

markbrady said:


> Red wings 606 although I also have 1206 which are still made in the USA but with some foreign materials


I'm still curious about the thorogoods but i see so much redwing raves on here also. Reckon I'll have to do some searching.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

Just my opinion but some people say the same thing about Red Wings 

Just make sure you get good boots that fit and don't fall apart. Nothing sucks more then having sore feet when you are on them all day


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Mucks leather work boot


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Anyone have experience with the brand? Or any advice on sizing? Do they run narrow, wide, short, long? Etc...


I have had two pair of them and won't again.
To me, they seem to run about a half size size too big. My biggest complaint is that the part the laces go through is too close together. When I tighten them up, those parts wind up touching each other which keeps them from getting tight unless I have thick socks on.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

I've heard that they run a little big. Do you have the moc toe isaac?


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

DownInGeorgia said:


> I've heard that they run a little big. Do you have the moc toe isaac?


I have both. The moc toes are about three years old. I got the plain toes about a month ago. The plain toes seem bigger but the moc toes have a worse problem with tightening the laces.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I have both. The moc toes are about three years old. I got the plain toes about a month ago. The plain toes seem bigger but the moc toes have a worse problem with tightening the laces.


Ah. I see. If i go that route I'd probly opt for the plain toe.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Both pair I have are size 12. The moc toes are a little too big. The plain toes are worse. When held side by side, the plain toes are about 1/2" longer. Hopefully you are able to try some on or get free returns. Like I said, I am done with them because I can't get them tight. They do have a very comfortable sole however.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I have had two pair of them and won't again.
> To me, they seem to run about a half size size too big. My biggest complaint is that the part the laces go through is too close together. When I tighten them up, those parts wind up touching each other which keeps them from getting tight unless I have thick socks on.


I have this issue with H width Redwings. I have H width feet, but I like my boots really tight, so I step down one size in width so I can crank them down good and tight.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> I have this issue with H width Redwings. I have H width feet, but I like my boots really tight, so I step down one size in width so I can crank them down good and tight.


One of the electricians, I worked with said that anytime the lacing area touches together, the shoes are being bought too wide. His father was a shoemaker and sold work shoes. He also mentioned that all leather stretches a bit, so that has to be taken into consideration.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

They're bad to the bone.







Sorry, I couldn't resist :laughing:


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

mdnitedrftr said:


> They're bad to the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buh buh buh buh x 30 bay yehhd


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Redwings don't seem to be made for people with wide feet no matter what width you get.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

My last two pair have been Thorogoods and I like them. Before that I wore Wolverine and I like the Thorogoogs better. They seem more comfortable to me. The fit was about the same as the Wolverines.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> My last two pair have been Thorogoods and I like them. Before that I wore Wolverine and I like the Thorogoogs better. They seem more comfortable to me. The fit was about the same as the Wolverines.


I wear the wolverine potomacs now. 13 ee. Very comfortable. Feet are only a little sore after 10 hours. I like them but the lace hooks broke and that was a downer.


----------

